# 3 weeks and eattin



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

batteries r low so will add more tmoz


----------



## warmglo (Feb 25, 2008)

Aaawww theys growing up... What are you feeding them? looks like secondhand chowder! eeeww hehe! Have they gone swimming in it yet? Luvly!!

aaawww but they are soo sweet


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

They are so lovely, i know where they get the saying "messypups" lol, when i feed mine this morning mine did go swimming oh my god the mess lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Good use of the paddling pool. Have you a pucture repair kit to hand in case the needle teeth go through...lovely pups..


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

lol yep have used the punture repair kit already dont tink the pool will last much longer but 4 £1.50 i cant complain ! 
There eatting Raw beef and puppy milk mixed together looks disgusting but they love it


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

They are coming along beautifully...gorgeous babys, luvely and chunky


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

wiccan said:


> There eatting Raw beef and puppy milk mixed together looks disgusting but they love it


I would never have guessed that, it looks horid, made me feel sick! 

The pups are looking gorgeous!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

aww thanx there so big and changing every day ! demanding my attension all the time ! the food looks horrid but they love it lol ly lessening the milk but was the onli way some would try it lol


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! Reminds me of when our greyhound pups were born a few months ago. Will post pics shortly...


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

they are lovely ... i love puppies .. makes me want another but i think if i bring another one home my husband may leave .. hmmmm not there is a thought when can i pick one up


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx they're gettin soo big one escaped from the paddlin pool tis mornin lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Aren't they so cute.. and that food..lol looks like SickLOL but if the pups like it well.. thats all that matters.. LOL just hope OH never puts it out for my tea..


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awwwww they're lovely  x


----------

